# First of the mystery table runners quilted



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

From the mystery we did here on HT.
I hope to get the 2nd one done this week too.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful! Great job! :clap:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

your work is just awesome!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I love the quilting!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful job! All I do with them is stitch in the ditch, but I'm envious of how yours look. I also like the tablerunner in the background. What pattern is that?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Belfrybat, I'm not sure anymore what the pattern is, it's been sometime since I made that quilt.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the quilting! Is it free motion or using a long arm? (New quilter here trying to learn things...)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Computerized longarm


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

ah ha. I can dream... Thx.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very pretty.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful job. I also like the one underneath. I love the colors in it.


----------

